# Header, as a part of a Mower-conditioner machine



## Sachiel Tavalera

Hello everyone. I am translating an Operator's Manual for a New Holland mower-conditioner machine and I do not know how to translate the next expression into Spanish (specially Mexican Spanish, if I may add):

example in a security decal:

"*Header* will tip forward when removed from tractor"

"Install 2 jacks on front of *header* before disconnecting header from tractor."

I know the header is the part of the machine which takes care of the cutting and conditioning as it contains the cutter bar and the conditioner rolls. But as I said before, I ignore what the term in spanish might be. I used "cabezal", and so far that is the word I have kept along the text as a temporary solution.

Please, if you do not know, refrain yourselves from guessing, for I have tried everything on the internet, including the english-spanish dictionary, as well as the Resources section and the specialized terminology forums. 

Prompt responses will be much appreciated. Regards.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En Argentina se llama _cabezal_ a la parte delantera de las cosechadoras, que además se pueden intercambiar para adaptarse a los distintos cultivos a cosechar (maíz, girasol, etc)
http://www.viarural.com.ar/viarural...ios/agricolas/arados/ombu/cabezal-maicero.htm

Así que tu propuesta no parece descabellada, aunque no se trate de la misma máquina.
Veamos qué opina alguien más cercano a este tema.

Espero que no te inoportune my guessing.


----------



## Sachiel Tavalera

Muchas gracias. Pues entonces parece plausible ese término si en Argentina así se usa. Justamente acabo de encontrar una ficha técnica de otra segadora-acondicionadora en la que hablan de un cabezal con mando hidráulico, y cruzando referencias en inglés encontré la misma máquina, donde se habla de un "hydraulic header tilt", por lo que seguro se refiere a lo mismo. Seguiré con este término por lo pronto. Y como bien dijiste, esperemos que alguien con mayor conocimiento del tema pueda dar el toque final a esta consulta.

Muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta. Saludos desde México


----------



## vicdark

Tanto en las cosechadoras combinadas como en otras máquinas agrícolas, ya sean remolcadas o autopropulsadas, _header _es el *cabezal o plataforma de corte.*


----------



## k-in-sc

I'll "refrain myself" from guessing  and just post this search:

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=haybine+cabezal


----------



## vicdark

"Cabezal" "sería el término adecuado para las máquinas que tienen una especie de molinete que recoje el cultivo y corta las plantas mediante una barra segadora de movimiento horizontal. Como esta:




"Plataforma de corte" es para el otro tipo de máquina provista de una o varias cuchillas rotativas o discos de corte. Como esta:


----------



## Sachiel Tavalera

I am amazed by the celerity with which this question has been answered. I thank all you people for participating in doing so. I just wanted an informed answer, I picked the term "cabezal" somewhere in the web, but you know, bot-translated terms are not to be trusted, so I wanted to make sure I had the right word, because I have to deliver this project soon. I also have a good deal of terms I have compiled throughout this translation, I hope I can help other people in future with it. Thank you all.


----------



## duncan_m

Sachiel Tavalera said:


> I am amazed by the celerity with which this question has been answered



Creo que quizás quieres decir "clarity".

Duncan.


----------



## k-in-sc

duncan_m said:


> Creo que quizás quieres decir "clarity".


No, "celerity" - look it up  
But it's not exactly an everyday word. A more conversational way to say it would have been "... by how fast you answered my question." Gets rid of that passive voice, too.


----------



## duncan_m

k-in-sc said:


> No, "celerity" - look it up
> But it's not exactly an everyday word. A more conversational way to say it would have been "... by how fast you answered."



Nice! Thanks for that! Your celerity in correcting my correction was impressive.  

Duncan.


----------



## Sachiel Tavalera

What is there to hold against non-conversational "writing"? ¬¬

Anyway, thank you so much for your interest in this thread


----------



## Hakuna Matata

vicdark said:


> Tanto en las cosechadoras combinadas como en otras máquinas agrícolas, ya sean remolcadas o autopropulsadas, _header _es el *cabezal o plataforma de corte.*


Es cierto, aquí también se utiliza _plataforma _como sinónimo de _cabezal_, pero hasta donde sé no se hace distinción entre el tipo de sistema de corte, como agregas en tu otro post. Un familiar mío trabajaba con estas máquinas y en mi recuerdo utilizaba indistintamente ambas palabras.


----------

